# Anyone like using photoshop?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I was jw if anyone else here used photoshop for fun like I did, I just finished this up for a kid I know.....










its for guildwars


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm fortunate to make the majority of my living with photoshop. Every now and again I get to have fun with it. I can hunt up some examples if you are interested. An online example is here: http://www.childrens-museum.net/
That site was mostly photoshop with 3d elements. I'll also do magazine covers for my friends kids, I don't sell them (copyright infringment) but will mock them up and give them as birthday presents.

ews


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I use it to colorize the Ultimate comics ever made..Monsters Unleashed!

Colorized ones starts at issue 5.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow eds, that was really really cool, not my style though, but cool.

moribus, did draw those too? cuz they look awesome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RAXL drew, I colorized, and although not pictured,Zombie did the lettering for that issue.


----------

